# Why does God place certain people in your life?



## Koffie (Mar 25, 2005)

I have had absolute HELL concerning some people that I have had to experience in my life, and the trauma began as young as 5 years old for me.

Certain people who I know have brought me to telling God that I wish they where NEVER an element in my life and that I hate that I had to know them.

These same people have been factors in things that made me go through emotional trauma, psychological distress, and depression.
I have always wondered why these people were placed in my life, and why so darn early in life too. 

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 25, 2005)

I have always wonder this and have thought it several times throughout my life.  Here are some reasons I think God puts certain people in our life...

To make us stronger
To build our character
To give us exposure to different people so we will not be naive
To give us experience with other people different than us
To bring us closer to Him

I've thought about those reasons and they all make sense.  I have came across some crazy and cruel people in my lifetime that I wish I never met but I'm just blessed that God delivered me from certain situations with people, made me stronger, and most importantly...bringing me closer to the Lord.

I hope that helps!


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Mar 25, 2005)

Some people are placed in your life for a lifetime and some are only in your life for a season.  Life can teach us alot and sometimes the lesson is hurtful but the bottom line is that there is always a lesson to be learned from what you have experienced.  Sometimes God uses people in our learning process and some of them are not always going to be good to us or for us.  I have met people along the way that I wish that I had never met.  But as I sat back and analyzed my relationship with that person I began to see the lessons that I learned from that person.  I agree with Poohbear, God does put certain people in our lives to make us stronger but to make us realize that we cannot depend on man because he will sometimes let us down and in the end we will realize that God is the main source of our supply and he is the only person that won't let us down.  People are human and sometimes they can bring distress to your life because they are not happy in their own lives.  But the key is to look back over YOUR life and see what life lessons that YOU have learned from being around some "not-so-good" people.  You will come out as a conquer because no matter how people treated you, your still here.  God sees all and he knows all.  He has your happiness at heart and will never hurt you.   :Rose:


----------



## Koffie (Mar 25, 2005)

ya'll both gave beautiful responses.  Thank you Poohbear and Natasha. 
It's just that when I get to thinkin' about it, I'm like ugh! why!  I suppose everthing that happened then did teach me a bit about life and I mean a huge bit, but I still can't stand the things I went through and dare I say it, but the ways of those people still irk me.  

I guess because those experiences started when I was so young.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 25, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> ya'll both gave beautiful responses.  Thank you Poohbear and Natasha.
> It's just that when I get to thinkin' about it, I'm like ugh! why!  I suppose everthing that happened then did teach me a bit about life and I mean a huge bit, but I still can't stand the things I went through and dare I say it, but the ways of those people still irk me.
> 
> *I guess because those experiences started when I was so young*.


You're welcome.

But most of my bad experiences happened when I was young too! I think that's why I'm a quiet person today.  From elementary school to highschool, no one wanted to be my friend. I remember in 7th grade, I had a so-called clique of friends, and one day they all gathered around me and said "You can't hang with us anymore.  You're not like us." Just so bold like that.  So I was fine and went on my merrily way. So I would eat lunch by myself and and just hang with myself.  I tried finding other friends but it was hard.  But now I don't regret not being their friend anymore.  Most of them have been big time sluts, have had kids out of wedlock, in crazy houses, and not doing anything with their lives. I'm getting an education soon to graduate.  What does that say? I've even had guys talk about how dark and ugly I was. And I never done A THING to them or never even speak to them before.  I'm not dark and ugly!  I don't know where these people get these ideas and why they say such cruel things to people.  I haven't had too many other bad experiences with people except for a couple of guys when I was in college.  They come and go but now I'm blessed to have a boyfriend who I love and who loves me.  So God also puts us through things to maybe show us things and learn from our experiences.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Mar 25, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> ya'll both gave beautiful responses.  Thank you Poohbear and Natasha.
> It's just that when I get to thinkin' about it, I'm like ugh! why!  I suppose everthing that happened then did teach me a bit about life and I mean a huge bit, but I still can't stand the things I went through and dare I say it, but the ways of those people still irk me.
> 
> I guess because those experiences started when I was so young.


Koffie I understand what you mean.  Sometimes I think about the people that I have encountered and wonder "WHY ME?" but then I learned a lesson from those people whether they would a good or bad influence on my life at that time.  I can still think back on the people that have hurt me and still have ill feelings toward them but I know that life goes on.  There's a bigger picture out there and I want to see the bigger picture in life.  When I was younger I met some people (kids and adults) that said cruel things to me.  The only problem that I had was a weight problem.  People always told me that I had a beautiful face but needed to lose some weight.  Well it seems as though that was my downfall and people were cruel enough to let me know.  But now that I am older I can handle criticism but more importantly I don't let people talk to me any way.  I am not mean and cruel but I carry myself with self-respect therefore people will respect me as well.  But if I never experienced what I did as a child I don't think that I would be the person that I am today.


----------



## star (Mar 25, 2005)

I agree with what has been said. But everybody sent is not from God. Some people you love from a DISTANCE. Some you must discharge immediately. Wisdom is the key which comes from God and Him alone. We all must be able to discern or know who should go and who should stay. Life is all about the descions we make.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Mar 25, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> Certain people who I know have brought me to telling God that I wish they where NEVER an element in my life and that I hate that I had to know them.



I'm glad you asked this question...I always wondered why I was so "unfortnuate" to meet certain people . I've prayed about it too.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 25, 2005)

"We all must be able to discern or know who should go and who should stay. Life is all about the descions we make"

I agree.  I also wonder at what point do we stop ex-ing people out of our lives though?   Last year I encountered two people that took my kindness as a weakness.  It has left me with a small trust issue.  I don't understand people with the "you've got it like that" mental.   I really don't want to change who I am because of them but I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Stormy (Mar 25, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> To make us stronger
> To build our character
> To give us exposure to different people so we will not be naive
> To give us experience with other people different than us
> ...


 
I agree! And I think my life is actually better because of the bad (as well as the good) people that were placed in my life. I've learned so much. Especially who and what to avoid. Bad people were placed in my life during my very young years growing up, and in my twenties.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 25, 2005)

star said:
			
		

> But everybody sent is not from God. Some people you love from a DISTANCE. Some you must discharge immediately. Wisdom is the key which comes from God and Him alone. We all must be able to discern or know who should go and who should stay. Life is all about the descions we make.


This is true too, but I don't think anyone here said everyone is sent from God.  Sometimes Satan will even throw out people in our lives to tempt us and try to destroy us.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Mar 25, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> This is true too, but I don't think anyone here said everyone is sent from God.  Sometimes Satan will even throw out people in our lives to tempt us and try to destroy us.



If they don't come from God who do they come from? Is the devil in the people making business? Even he was made by God.


----------



## stcsweet (Mar 25, 2005)

DelightfulFlame said:
			
		

> If they don't come from God who do they come from? Is the devil in the people making business? Even he was made by God.



The devil is an influencer...influencing people to act certain ways that are not in agreement with what God wants us to do.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Mar 25, 2005)

stcsweet said:
			
		

> The devil is an influencer...influencing people to act certain ways that are not in agreement with what God wants us to do.



ITA. But the devil can only do what God allows, and God has a purpose for him and his actions.

1 Corinthians 5 (NIV)
4When you are assembled in the name of our Lord Jesus and I am with you in spirit, and the power of our Lord Jesus is present, 5 *hand this man over to Satan, so that the sinful nature may be destroyed and his spirit saved on the day of the Lord.*


----------



## stcsweet (Mar 25, 2005)

DelightfulFlame said:
			
		

> ITA. But the devil can only do what God allows, and God has a purpose for him and his actions.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 5 (NIV)
> 4When you are assembled in the name of our Lord Jesus and I am with you in spirit, and the power of our Lord Jesus is present, 5 *hand this man over to Satan, so that the sinful nature may be destroyed and his spirit saved on the day of the Lord.*



Great scripture!

We just want to make sure that people reading the thread are clear that the devil doesn't make people.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 25, 2005)

DelightfulFlame said:
			
		

> If they don't come from God who do they come from? Is the devil in the people making business? Even he was made by God.


*I just said Satan puts people in our lives to try to tempt us and destroy us. I wasn't saying the devil makes people...God is the only Creator. Yes, God made the devil. *


----------

